# Θέματα Σχέσεων, Επικοινωνίας και Σεξουαλικότητας > Σχέσεις και Επικοινωνία >  Πώς θα ξεπεράσει τις αναστολές της η παρθένα;

## alexandergreek

Πρόσφατα γνώρισα μια κοπέλα 21 ετών, η οποία είναι παρθένα, και δύσκολη, διότι όλοι της \"ξυνίζουν\"... 

Και ενώ κάνουμε πολλή παρέα, δε δίνει πολλά δικαιώματα, αλλά όλο στο τηλέφωνο και στις βόλτες είμαστε...

Αν υποθετικά πρόκειται να γίνει κάτι μεταξύ μας, τι προτείνετε για να τη διευκολύνω να ξεπεράσει τις αναστολές της, χωρίς \"ευθεία επίθεση\", αφού εκεί συνήθως μαζεύεται και διστάζει... Μάλλον θέλει υπομονή, αλλά μη μας πάρουν και τα χρόνια!! Τι σκέφτεστε;

----------


## krino

αν την κανεις να νιωσει ανετα, δεν θα καλογερεψεις.
Δεν ειναι θεμα υπομονης,
οσο σωστης συγκυριας και δημιουργια σωστου περιβαλλοντος.

----------


## boubourina

Καλως το το παιδι,

Αλεξανδρε απο τον τροπο και μονο που το εριξες το θεμα στην πλατεια, δεν νομιζω οτι εισαι ο καταλληλος τυπος για την παρθενα σου.
Σορρυ που το λεω αλλα για να κραταει την παρθενια της καποιους σαν εσενα θα εχει γνωρισει.
Μαλλον τυπος της Αλεξανδρατου εισαι.
Αν κανω λαθος σορρυ και παλι!

----------


## alexandergreek

> _Originally posted by boubourina_
> Καλως το το παιδι,
> 
> Αλεξανδρε απο τον τροπο και μονο που το εριξες το θεμα στην πλατεια, δεν νομιζω οτι εισαι ο καταλληλος τυπος για την παρθενα σου.
> Σορρυ που το λεω αλλα για να κραταει την παρθενια της καποιους σαν εσενα θα εχει γνωρισει.
> Μαλλον τυπος της Αλεξανδρατου εισαι.
> Αν κανω λαθος σορρυ και παλι!


Καταλαβα. Τσάμπα παιδεύομαι δηλαδη;

Πάντως να ξέρεις ότι έχω αισθήματα για αυτό το κορίτσι. Πάρα πολλά μπορώ να πώ. Την έχω εκτιμήσει απεριόριστα. Πιό πολύ εκείνη φοβάμαι μην αναζητήσει... εμπειρίες μετά το σεξ, παρά τον εαυτό μου μη την παρατήσει.

Δεν πέφτεις έξω, μέχρι τώρα είχα πιό πολύ σχέσεις με εμφανίσιμες + επιφανειακές γυναίκες. Η συγκεκριμένη διαφερει, εχει περιεχόμενο, ισως όμως εγώ να μην είμαι αξιος για εκεινη; Οπως το λές, αυτό σκέφτομαι...

----------


## alexandergreek

> _Originally posted by krino_
> αν την κανεις να νιωσει ανετα, δεν θα καλογερεψεις.
> Δεν ειναι θεμα υπομονης,
> οσο σωστης συγκυριας και δημιουργια σωστου περιβαλλοντος.


Συγκυρία... λοιπόν, μια βραδυά που μου ανοίχτηκε κάπως, τα χε πιεί, και ΗΘΕΛΕ ΠΟΥ ΗΠΙΕ ΔΕΝ ΤΗΝ ΕΒΑΖΑ ΕΓΩ.. ισως εχεις δικιο...

----------


## krino

οκ το ποτο χαλαρωνει καπως τις αναστολες αλλα δεν λυνει ολα τα προβληματα.
Το σεξ μεταξυ ανθρωπων, ειναι θεμα εμπιστοσυνης.
Δεν γνωριζω σε ποια φαση εισαι σε αυτο το κομματι.

----------


## anoiksi

Μηπως και αυτη αισθανεται πραγματα για σενα;;; Αλλα να σου πω την αληθεια απο το στυλ που ανοιξες το θεμα και μενα μου φαινεται οτι μονο για ξεπαρθενιασμα πας....μετα βεβαια μας τα αλλαζεις....δεν ξερω δεν μου πεφτει λογος...συμφωνω με κρινο...

----------


## alexandergreek

Ειμαστε στο σημείο που μου εκμυστηρεύεται τις σκέψεις τις, για το πώς ΦΑΝΤΑΖΕΤΑΙ το σεξ, κάτι απαλά φιλάκια έχουν πέσει, ουσιαστικά δεν τα\'χουμε, είναι κάτι μεταξύ φιλίας και φλέρτ... 
...και δεν ξέρω τι σκέφτεται, χτές κουβεντιάζαμε ΥΠΟΘΕΤΙΚΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ οτι αμα τα φτιάχναμε, θα ξεκινούσαμε τη σχέση μας με ενα ΣΚ στο Ναύπλιο, σα \"ταξίδι του μέλιτος\", για να συμβολίσουμε τη μετάβαση απο τη φιλία στη σχέση... λόγια, λόγια.... μέχρι τις 2 μιλάγαμε... περί ανέμων, και περι σεξ ασφαλώς...

----------


## alexandergreek

> _Originally posted by anoiksi_
> Μηπως και αυτη αισθανεται πραγματα για σενα;;; Αλλα να σου πω την αληθεια απο το στυλ που ανοιξες το θεμα και μενα μου φαινεται οτι μονο για ξεπαρθενιασμα πας....μετα βεβαια μας τα αλλαζεις....δεν ξερω δεν μου πεφτει λογος...συμφωνω με κρινο...


Μπα, με έχει αγγίξει πολύ, είναι ευαίσθητη, διακριτική, ντροπαλή.. αλλοι ξενερώνουν με αυτά, εμένα μου αρέσουν. Και είναι και ξύπνια, δηλαδή κάνει για σχέση... την πάω πολύ, αλλά αν απλά ΠΑΙΖΕΙ και δε θέλει κάτι παραπάνω, μη χάσουμε και τα χρόνια μας σε ενα μακρόσυρτο φλέρτ...

Εχεις δίκιο, εικάζω ότι νιώθει πράγματα για μένα, αν και είναι δύσκολη και δεν ανοίγεται, και δε θελω να κανω ευθεια επιθεση μη μου το στρίψει και βρεθώ ηττημένος... θέλει χειρισμό, παρθένα είπαμε!

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by anoiksi_
> 
> και μενα μου φαινεται οτι μονο για ξεπαρθενιασμα πας....



αυτο ειναι σαφες.
Τωρα βεβαια,
θα σου ελεγα οτι θα ηταν ευγενικο εκ μερους σου να σεβαστεις την κοπελα και αν την θες μονο για ενα αντε δυο πηδηματα, να την αφησεις ησυχη.
Δεν θα παθει ζημια βεβαια, αλλα ειναι σιγουρο οτι πλαθει διαφορα ονειρα για την πρωτη της φορα. 
Εχει δικαιωμα οπως ολοι μας να ζησει μια φορα το ονειρο της.

----------


## RainAndWind

Στην πυρά,lool.
Το ότι ενδιαφέρεσαι πραγματικά γι αυτήν,πώς το δείχνει ένα τέτοιο thread;

----------


## alexandergreek

> _Originally posted by RainAndWind_
> Στην πυρά,lool.
> Το ότι ενδιαφέρεσαι πραγματικά γι αυτήν,πώς το δείχνει ένα τέτοιο thread;


Τι λες τωρα ;;;

Σημερα ολη μερα ειμαι χαλια, τη σκεφτομαι, αλλα δεν πρεπει να την πιεσω μη χαλασω τη συνταγη...

Απλα φοβαμαι μη μεινει στο φιλικο η ολη ιστορια... και ΤΡΕΛΛΑΙΝΟΜΑΙ!

----------


## RainAndWind

Ίσως η συνταγή να χαλάσει γιατί ήδη έχεις θέσει χρονικά όρια,τι θα γίνει δηλαδή αν σου πάρει ένα μήνα παραπάνω,θα χαλάσει η μαγιονέζα;Αν όντως σε ενδιαφέρει για κάτι περισσότερο,δεν το δείχνει η βιασύνη αυτή,δείχνει απλά το κλασικό αρσενικό που θέλει να κάμψει τις αντιστάσεις του θηλυκού,ώστε να μη σπαταλήσει και πολύ φαιά ουσία στο δρόμο.

----------


## alexandergreek

> _Originally posted by RainAndWind_
> Ίσως η συνταγή να χαλάσει γιατί ήδη έχεις θέσει χρονικά όρια,τι θα γίνει δηλαδή αν σου πάρει ένα μήνα παραπάνω,θα χαλάσει η μαγιονέζα;Αν όντως σε ενδιαφέρει για κάτι περισσότερο,δεν το δείχνει η βιασύνη αυτή,δείχνει απλά το κλασικό αρσενικό που θέλει να κάμψει τις αντιστάσεις του θηλυκού,ώστε να μη σπαταλήσει και πολύ φαιά ουσία στο δρόμο.


Αμφισβήτησέ με, μου αρέσει, με βάζεις να σκέφτομαι... διότι \"οταν ο ερωτας μπαίνει απο την πορτα, η λογικη βγαίνει απο το παραθυρο\". Λες το ενδιαφέρον μου να είναι μόνο σεξουαλικο; Πάντως τη θαυμάζω και με θαυμάζει... και με πηρε τηλ. και θα βρεθουμε τωρα και ΠΕΤΑΩ...

...αλλα ενταξει, και να μη το κανουμε αμεσα δε με νοιαζει, τουλαχιστον να ξεφυγουμε απο το φιλικο-φλερτ και να γινει σχεση να παρει η ευχη...

----------


## RainAndWind

Ωραία,τότε σου το εύχομαι να γίνει.:)

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by πανος12345_
> αυτο που δεν εχουν καταλαβει τα 3 αυτα προφιλ σχετικα με την χρησιμοτητα του φορουμ ειναι ακριβως στο τι στοχευει σαν σκοπο !
> εδω πχ αντι την γενικολογη και αοριστη αναφορα στον θειο της θειας κλπ επερεπε το προφιλ Γιωτα να γραψει οτι ο γιατρος εδωσε το ταδε φαρμακο για τον ταδε σκοπο και ειχε καλα αποτελεσματα !



Τρία προφίλ που φταίνε για όλα και άλλα τρία που τρέχουν πίσω τους σαν κατσικάκια στο γρασίδι.....Ενδιαφέρον, αλλά έχει καταντήσει κουραστικό....

----------


## claire

παντρέψου την! μετά δεν θα μπορεί να κάνει διαφορετικά...

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by claire_
> παντρέψου την! μετά δεν θα μπορεί να κάνει διαφορετικά...


καλως την ! 
εισαι σιγουρη οτιεισαι στο σωστο θεμα ?
εδω δεν μπορουμε \"να τρυπησουμε τον υμενα\" και εσυ μας βαζεις ενωπιον γαμου? 
τι θα γινει δηλαδη με τον γαμο ?
θα υποχωρησει μονος του ο υμενας με \"θεια επιφωτιση\" ?

----------


## claire

προφανώς, δεν διάβασα 12 σελίδες. μόνο το αρχικό ποστ, οπότε και απάντησα αναλόγως :)

----------


## giota

Νεϊτσουρ διάβασε καλύτερα λέω για μια περίπτωση ιδια που αντιμετώπισε ένας εξάδελφός μου με την γυναίκα του.Πάνο να γράψω στο φόρουμ τι έδωσε ο γιατρός;απ\' ότι μου είπαν ηρεμιστικό αν σε καλύπτει ποιο ακριβώς δεν μου είπαν μιλάμε για 30 χρόνια πριν.Αλλά και να ήξερα το θεωρώ επικίνδυνο να δώσω συνταγές για αυτό υπάρχουν οι γιατροί.Νεϊτσουρ να διαβάζεις ποιο προσεκτικά

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by claire_
> προφανώς, δεν διάβασα 12 σελίδες. μόνο το αρχικό ποστ, οπότε και απάντησα αναλόγως :)


ok ! το ιδιο κανω και εγω !
χαχαχαχαχα

----------


## πανος12345

μα τι σχεσει το ηρεμιστικο σε μια περιπτωση που αυτο που βαζει το προβλημα ειναι η ιδια η φυση του υμενα που κατα πασα πιθανοτητα ειναι λιγο πιο ανθεκτικος στο εν λογω κοριτσι !
το ηρεμιστικο ισως να εχει αντιθετα αποτελεσματα αν εννοεις να δοθει στον αλεξανδρο!
γιατι απορριπτεις την παρκτικη που ακολουθουν οι επαγγελματιες φαρμακοποιοι?

----------


## πανος12345

καθε ρηξη παντος ειδους σγφιχτηρα , υμενα περιοριεται μονο με αναισθητικο καιλιπαντικο ! 
μηπως νομιζεις οτι ολοι οι γιατροι σκεφτονται με τον ιδιο τροπο ? 
χθες εκανα εξεταση πρωκτικη και ο ακτινολογοςμου εχωσε στον πισινο το εργαλειο και κοντεψα να μεινω απο τους πονους! 
ααααααααααααααα...εχετε μηπως αιμοροιδες μου λεει αφου με εκανε προηγουμενως να σφαδαζω στους πονους !
ναι του λεω και σαν θεραπεια εχω βαλει μονος μου στον πισινο μου εργαλειο 3 φορες πιο μεγαλο απο το δικο σας για να μαθω στον σφιχτηρα να ανοιγει , αλλα εβαλα ξιλοκαινη και λιπαντικο ζελ αφου προηγουμενως το ζεστανα του απαντησα 
ε..καλα δεν πειραζει ,,,μου ειπε !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
αυτος ποναγε στην θεση μου ?

----------


## giota

To σταματάμε εδώ δεν αξίζει να πούμε τίποτε παραπάνω την λύση θα την βρεί το ζευγάρι.

----------


## alexandergreek

Φιλοι παμε καλα, χτες μπήκα κατα 50%... Δε νομιζω οτι ειναι υμενας πια, ειναι σφίξιμο του κόλπου. Αν και αναρωτιέμαι αν θα φτάσουμε ποτέ να κάνουμε έρωτα απλά και φυσιολογικά...

Διότι όταν πονάει και αντιδρά, ξενερώνω.. Μέχρι και όνειρο το είδα: 
Ημουν λέει σε μια ωραία, ζεστή παραλία, ο κόσμος διασκέδαζε στην πλάζ, και έλεγα \"τι ωραία, είναι και Οκτώβρης, θα συμπληρώσω μπάνια αφού έφτιαξε ο καιρός\". Πρίν όμως μπώ και κολυμπήσω, πιάνει ένα κρύο, μια συννεφιά, ένα σκοτάδι. Μπαίνω σε μια καφετέρια, και μου λένε ότι έχει έκλειψη ηλίου. \"Μην ανησυχείς, σε λίγο θα ξαναβγεί ο ήλιος\". Πράγματι, περίμενα λίγο στο κρύο και στα σκοτάδια, και μετά ξαναβγήκε ο ήλιος... Ζέστη, θάλασσα, φώς... και μπήκα στο νερό, ΜΕΧΡΙ ΤΗ ΜΕΣΗ (!).

Νομίζω ο συμβολισμός είναι προφανής!!

----------


## Triella

Φυσικα....αυτο το αγχος που εχεις, βγηκε και στα ονειρα σου ενδομυχα δηλαδη....αλεξανδρε το καλο το πραγμα αργει να γινει...
θα κανετε ερωτα καλα και φυσιολογικα. Αν εχεις την εντυπωση οτι ο ερωτας ειναι απο πολυ καλος μεχρι αψογος απο την πρωτη κιολας φορα, τοτε μαλλον πρεπει να το ψαξεις καλυτερα...αυτο που τον κανει τοσο συναρπαστικο, ειναι η πρωτη φορα που ανακαλυπτεις τον αλλον, και η αγωνια να τον νιωσεις να ανταποκρινεται....

ταυτοχρονα ομως, η αγνοια για το τι αρεσει στον καθενα ειναι αυτο που μας εμποδιζει να αποδωσουμε τα μεγιστα στην απολαυση...τωρα γνωριζοσαστε....πολυ βιαζεσαι....με την 3η με την 4η φορα θα απολαμβανετε ολο και περισσοτερο την πραξη του ερωτα και η κοπελα σου θα το δει και πιο \"τελετουργικα\" και οχι σαν πραξη απλα για να φυγουν οι καψες...δωστε και οι δυο την αναλογη σημασια χωρις να βιαζεστε και χωρις να αγχωνεστε αν ειστε καλοι η μετριοι...

γνωριζα ανθρωπο, ο οποιος τα ειχε με μια κοπελα, που ενω τα πηγαιναν καλα στο συναισθηματικο, στο σεξουαλικο τα πραγματα ηταν μετρια...ειχαν ομως και οι δυο θεληση και υπομονη, και σε 6 μηνες ο ανθρωπος εκανε τον καλυτερο ερωτα της ζωης του. Τουλαχιστον ετσι ελεγε...δεν ειχα λογο να μην τον πιστεψω....

οχι αγχος...αφου τα καταφερες μεχρι τη μεση...θα φτασεις και στο τελος...και καθε φορα θα γινεται πιο συναρπαστικο!!! ξεαγχωσου πρωτα εσυ για να ξεαγχωθει και εκεινη...

----------


## alexandergreek

Συντρόφισσες και σύντροφοι
Σημερα ηταν η 2η φορα που εγινε ολοκληρωμενα και ομορφα.
Μαγεία....
Σιγα σιγα τη μαθαινω. Ειναι μεχρι να μπει στο κλιμα, να ζεσταθει, της βαζω και δαχτυλο κανα 15λεπτο... και αμα ποναει (και ξενερωσω λιγο) με χαϊδεύει, ξαναστηνεται ορθιος ο ταρζαν, και ξαναδοκιμαζουμε.
Νομιζω οτι σιγα σιγα θα βρουμε το ρυθμο μας.
Ασε που σχεδον συγκατοικουμε!
Παντως παραμενει μια free σχεση...

Η ενθάρρυνση σας ως εδω ηταν ανεκτιμητη....

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by alexandergreek_
> Συντρόφισσες και σύντροφοι
> Σημερα ηταν η 2η φορα που εγινε ολοκληρωμενα και ομορφα.
> Μαγεία....
> Σιγα σιγα τη μαθαινω. Ειναι μεχρι να μπει στο κλιμα, να ζεσταθει, της βαζω και δαχτυλο κανα 15λεπτο... και αμα ποναει (και ξενερωσω λιγο) με χαϊδεύει, ξαναστηνεται ορθιος ο ταρζαν, και ξαναδοκιμαζουμε.
> Νομιζω οτι σιγα σιγα θα βρουμε το ρυθμο μας.
> Ασε που σχεδον συγκατοικουμε!
> Παντως παραμενει μια free σχεση...
> 
> ...


ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΧΑΙΡΕΣΑΙ ?
ΑΝΤΕ ....ΚΑΛΑ ΒΟΛΙΑ !
ΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑ

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by alexandergreek_
> Φιλοι παμε καλα, χτες μπήκα κατα 50%... Δε νομιζω οτι ειναι υμενας πια, ειναι σφίξιμο του κόλπου. Αν και αναρωτιέμαι αν θα φτάσουμε ποτέ να κάνουμε έρωτα απλά και φυσιολογικά...
> 
> Διότι όταν πονάει και αντιδρά, ξενερώνω.. Μέχρι και όνειρο το είδα: 
> Ημουν λέει σε μια ωραία, ζεστή παραλία, ο κόσμος διασκέδαζε στην πλάζ, και έλεγα \"τι ωραία, είναι και Οκτώβρης, θα συμπληρώσω μπάνια αφού έφτιαξε ο καιρός\". Πρίν όμως μπώ και κολυμπήσω, πιάνει ένα κρύο, μια συννεφιά, ένα σκοτάδι. Μπαίνω σε μια καφετέρια, και μου λένε ότι έχει έκλειψη ηλίου. \"Μην ανησυχείς, σε λίγο θα ξαναβγεί ο ήλιος\". Πράγματι, περίμενα λίγο στο κρύο και στα σκοτάδια, και μετά ξαναβγήκε ο ήλιος... Ζέστη, θάλασσα, φώς... και μπήκα στο νερό, ΜΕΧΡΙ ΤΗ ΜΕΣΗ (!).
> 
> Νομίζω ο συμβολισμός είναι προφανής!!


ΑΠΟΛΥΤΑ
ΓΡΑΦΕΙ Ο ΔΑΣΚΑΛΟΣ [ΦΡΟΥΝΤ]
ΣΤΟ ΟΝΕΙΡΟ ΒΛΕΠΟΥΜΕ ΑΝΕΚΠΛΗΡΩΤΕΣ ΕΠΙΘΥΜΙΕΣ ΤΗΣ ΣΥΝΕΙΔΗΣΗΣ !

----------


## πανος12345

ΜΗΝ ΞΕΧΝΑΣ ΤΟ \"ΘΕΙΟ? ΜΕΙΓΜΑ 
ΒΑΖΕΛΙΝΗ +ΞΥΛΟΚΑΙΝΗ = ΓΑΜΩ ΤΑ ΒΙΑΓΚΡΑ !

----------


## anoiksi

oxxx, alexandre χαιρομαι πολυ επιτελους ολοκληρωσατε....ειναι απιστευτο....αντε συνεχιστε και θα δημιουργησετε κατι πολυ ομορφο.....τουλαχιστον ετσι ευχομαι μετα απο τοσο προσπαθεια....αντε να ειστε ευτυχισμενοι...

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by anoiksi_
> oxxx, alexandre χαιρομαι πολυ επιτελους ολοκληρωσατε....ειναι απιστευτο....αντε συνεχιστε και θα δημιουργησετε κατι πολυ ομορφο.....τουλαχιστον ετσι ευχομαι μετα απο τοσο προσπαθεια....αντε να ειστε ευτυχισμενοι...


προσπαθεια ολων μας !
χαχαχαχαχα

----------


## Triella

Αλεξανδρε χαιρομαι παρα πολυ που τα πραγματα πανε καλα και εχετε ολοκληρωσει. Το θεμα ειναι καθε φορα να γινεται και καλυτερα!!! Οσο για την φραση free σχεση....απλα δεν υπαρχει...σχεδον συγκατοικειτε, εχετε πιασει μαζι δουλεια, περνατε ωρες μαζι, δεν μπορειτε χωρις ο ενας τον αλλον...κλασσικη περιπτωση ερωτα και σχεσης με ολη τη σημασια της λεξεως...αν ηταν free σχεση, δεν θα περναφατε ωρες μαζι να αναλυετε τα περι σχεσεων, ουτε θα βρισκατε μαζι δουλεια...θα ηταν μοναχα για περιστασιακο σεξ και μετα αντε γεια....δεν ειναι τπτ απο ολα αυτα επομενως μην το τριβελιζεις το κεφαλι σου με χαζα πραγματα...

χαρειτε το γιατι ειναι ενας ερωτας που ανθιζει ομορφα!!!

----------


## alexandergreek

Triella ανοιξη και Πάνο, και όλοι οι φίλοι/-ες που συμμετέχετε, είστε οι αγαπημένοι μου!! Σας ευχαριστώ πολυ.
Αλλά όπως λένε οι ufo στο πιό γνωστό τους τραγούδι, το οποίο ακούω τώρα, (\"belladonna\") \"out of reach, out of touch\"... 
Προσπαθώ να συνηθίσω στην ιδέα ότι απλά ζώ ένα όνειρο που θα κρατήσει λίγο.
Εντελώς για το παρόν.
Τις προάλλες συζητούσαμε για το πόσο βλέπουμε να κρατάει η σχέση μας. Οι απόψεις κυμαίνονταν μεταξύ διμήνου και τετραμήνου...
Κατα τα λοιπά, χτές βράδυ κοιμηθήκαμε μαζί (χωρίς να το κάνουμε ολοκληρωμένα επειδή όποτε αρχίζουμε, το ξενυχτάμε και είχε δουλειά Σάββατο πρωϊ σε πρωϊνό promotion), με αγκάλιαζε το πρωϊ, με χαϊδευε, είναι πολύ τρυφερή μαζί μου...

Αν το δούμε αλλιώς, εγώ προέρχομαι απο μια σχέση που με έκανε κάπως κομμάτια με την εντελώς απρόκλητη, απρόβλεπτη και αναιτιολόγητη, 180 μοιρών στροφή της πρώης κοπέλας μου, μετά απο 3,5 χρόνια σχέσης... η οποία απλά άρχισε να μου κάνει νερά και αναγκάστηκα να τη χωρίσω... στη φάση που είμαι, θα μου ήταν δύσκολο να μπώ σε μια σχέση \"μονιμότητας\" και σοβαρών προθέσεων και δεσμεύσεων. Ισως κάτι (που και οι δυό ορίζουμε αρχικά ώς) free, να ηταν η μονη δυνατή σχέση που θα μπορούσα να κάνω στην παρούσα ψυχολογική φάση.

Καναμε και τεστ predictor επειδη την πρωτη φορα ημουν καπως ρομαντικος και ειπα να μη βάλουμε τίποτα αναμεσα μας, ευτυχώς δεν ηταν θετικό. Υποψην οτι και οι δυο ειχαμε δεσμευτει οτι αν ηταν εγκυος θα κρατουσαμε το παιδακι. Πολυ τη χαρηκα που εχει τετοιες αποψεις..! Φυσικά, απο εδώ και πέρα τα μέτρα προστασίας είναι δρακόντεια... το δις εξαμαρτείν ταυτόν, ουκ ανδρός σοφού!

----------


## Triella

Αχ αλεξανδρε καπου μου τα χαλασες....αν βαζετε απο τωρα ημερομηνια ληξης στη σχεση σας, και το συζητατε κιολας...δεν κανετε καλυτερα τα πραγματα...το θεμα ειναι να χαιρεσαι την καθε στιγμη που περναει, χωρις να σε αγχωνει το αυριο...
μπορω να καταλαβω την πικρα που σου δημιουργησε η σχεση με την πρωην σου, αλλα μην αφηνεις αυτην την πικρα να γινει ανασταλτικος παραγοντας, για να κανεις κατι καλυτερο που εν τελει δεν ειναι ονειρο. 

Το ποσο θα διαρκεσει, μονο ο χρονος θα το δειξει....εισαι ευαισθητος ανθρωπος, αλλα μην αφηνεις τις ευαισθησιες σου να λειτουργουν εις βαρος σου και εις βαρος της σχεσης σου με την κοπελα. 

Σε πειραζει καθολου που συζητατε για το ποσο θα διαρκεσει? Αν ναι, τοτε ξεκαθαρισε της το. Πες της οτι θελεις να ζεις την καθε στιγμη μαζι της χωρις να νοιαζεσαι για το αυριο. Γιατι αφου σου αρεσει και περνας τοσο ομορφα, ειμαι σιγουρη πως εν τελει δεν θελεις να σκεφτεσαι το αυριο γιατι σε αγχωνει...

Keep it up Alex και οτι και να κανεις να εισαι παντα ο εαυτος σου!!!

----------


## RainAndWind

Alexandre,ευτυχώς που δεν ήταν έγκυος.Θα ήταν κρίμα από μία ανεύθυνη και παρορμητική στάση και των δυο σας να μπαίνατε σε άλλα προβλήματα.Γιατί σε σχέσεις που ακόμη μπαλαντζάρουν,καλός ο ρομαντισμός,αλλά καλύτερος ο ρεαλισμός.Όσο για το ότι αποφασίσατε να κρατήσετε τη σχέση σας πάνω σε πιο ελεύθερη βάση,αυτό δεν απαραίτητα θετικό ή αρνητικό,προσωπικά πιστεύω πως οι απαιτήσεις μας ορίζονται από το στάδιο ζωής στο οποίο βρισκόμαστε,την εξέλιξη της προσωπικότητάς μας και του συντρόφου μας και τις συγκυρίες που προκύπτουν.Καλό είναι σε σχέσεις που η συλλογή δεδομένων μας για τον χαρακτήρα,τις ιδιότητες και την ποιότητα του συντρόφου μας δεν έχουν καθοριστεί,να κρατάμε μία επιφύλαξη,δίνοντας χρόνο και χώρο να εκφραστούν τα χαρακτηριστικά.

----------


## carrie

alexandergreek μια χαρα τα βλεπεις τα πραγματα, καλα κανεις και ειχες αναστολες!! που κρυβονται οι αντρες σαν εσενα και δεν τουσ βρισκω? :Ρ

----------


## predator

Φωτια και τσεκουρι , 100% το μονο που θες ειναι να διαβεις ενα απατητο μονοπατι

----------


## Efi25

δε μ αρεσει καθολου ο τιτλος του ποστ! σα λιγουρης μ ακουγεσαι

----------


## nick190813

> δε μ αρεσει καθολου ο τιτλος του ποστ! σα λιγουρης μ ακουγεσαι


χαχαχααχα ωραιο κονετ...

παρολαυτα ειναι πριν 4 χρονια ..οποτε ο θεματοθετης δεν προκειται να σ απαντησει

----------

